# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاحد 5 / 4 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخيرات 

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الأحد 05/04/1431  الموافق 21/03/2010

لا تزال الرياح السطحية نشطة على مناطق شمال وشرق  ووسط المملكة مثيرة للاتربة والغبار خاصة على المناطق الواقعة بين تبوك و الوجه  والجوف وحائل تحد من مدى الرؤية الافقية الى اقل من كيلو متر واحد ، كما تظهر  تشكيلات من السحب أغلبها متوسطة الارتفاع على مناطق جنوب غرب وغرب المملكة تتخللها  سحب ركامية رعدية ممطرة خاصةً على المرتفعات (أبها - الباحة - الطائف) تمتد لتشمل  منطقة المدينة المنورة وحائل . وتزداد الرطوبة النسبية على المناطق الجبلية مسببتا  الضباب خلال ساعات الصباح الباكر .


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15-42 كم/ساعة خلال  النهار على الجزئين الشمالي والأوسط وجنوبية غربية على الجزء الجنوبي.
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل الى مترين على  الجزء الشمالي.
 حالـة البحر: خفيف الى متوسط الموج.

الخليج العربي :

  الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15- 45  كم/ساعة.
 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل الى مترين  . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج  .


 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 7 و15 دقيقه صباحا ً:

  درجة  الحراره /18مئويه

  نسبة الرطوبه / 52%

  سرعة الرياح /5كم / ساعه

  اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

  الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مراقب بدأوا في الترقيم 

القطيف .. الاستعانة بالنساء للضرورة في تعداد السكان بالشرقية


قال مدير فرع مصلحة الإحصاءات العامة والمعلومات مشرف التعداد  بالمنطقة الشرقية عبدالرحمن الثميري: إن العدادين المشاركين في التعداد السكاني في  الجبيل ورأس تنورة والقطيف يبلغون 650 عدادا ليس بينهم نساء إلا إذا استدعى الأمر  فإنه يتم تشغيلهن.
وأضاف :إن هناك بعض المواقع قد تحتاج إلى الاستعانة بالسيدات  كقسم النساء في مستشفى القطيف المركزي أو السجن, مشيرا إلى أن عدد المراقبين 130  مراقبا و26 مفتشا و5 مساعدين مشرفين ونائب واحد.
وقد بدأ 1000 مراقب من  المشاركين في التعداد السكاني بالمنطقة الشرقية أمس الأول في ترقيم الوحدات  العقارية وحصر الأسر والتي تستمر 27 يوما والتي تهدف حصر الأسر بسؤالها عن عدد  أفرادها ورب الأسرة ،حيث يتم تقسيم المنطقة لقطاعات تمهيدا لعمل العدادين الذي  ينطلق يوم الثلاثاء 13/5/1431هـ الموافق 27/4/2010م.
وتأتي هذه المرحلة بعد أن  نفذت دورة تدريبية لكافة المراقبين المكلفين بأعمال التعداد تعرفوا خلالها على  أعمال الحصر وترقيم المباني والوحدات العقارية في عموم المنطقة مكتبيا وميدانيا  ،كما تم توزيع المهام المطلوبة من كل مراقب حسب الحياء والقطاعات التي سيعمل فيها  وتمثل هذه العملية أول الأعمال الفعلية ،حيث تشهد مقابلة بين مندوبي التعداد  والأسر.
ويعد عمل المراقب في هذه المرحلة من أهم العمليات التي تسبق عملية العد  الفعلي للسكان، حيث يقوم بتحديث العلامات الميدانية للأحياء والقطاعات والبلكات في  منطقة عمله، وترقيم المباني والوحدات العقارية والأسر بوضع لاصق على مدخل كل مبنى  ووحدة عقارية سواء كانت معدة للسكن أو للعمل يدوّن عليه رقم المبنى ورقم الوحدة  العقارية، وفي الوقت نفسه يقوم بتسجيل بعض البيانات الخاصة بالمباني والوحدات  العقارية في منطقة عمله في سجل خاص وفقاً لخطة العمل، أما بالنسبة للوحدات العقارية  المشغولة بأسر فيتطلب الأمر مقابلة أرباب الأسر من أجل استيفاء اسم رب الأسرة، وعدد  الأفراد القاطنين بالمسكن حسب الجنس والجنسية فقط.
وتعتبر عملية ترقيم وحصر  المباني والوحدات العقارية والأسر هو العمل التنفيذي الرئيس للمراقب من بين الأعمال  المكلف بها، ولها دور مهم في دقة وشمول التعداد، وتوفر إطار شامل عن عدد المباني  والوحدات العقارية حسب نوع إشغالها ، كما يمكن من خلالها تحديد حجم القوة العاملة  اللازمة لعد السكان ومعرفة عدد مناطق العدادين استعداداً لبدء عملية العد الفعلي  للسكان.
يذكر أن مرحلة ترقيم المباني وحصر الأسر تنتهي في 29/4/1431هـ الموافق  14/4/2010م, تليها مرحلة تقسيم مناطق عمل المراقبين إلى مناطق عدة والتي تبدأ في  يوم الخميس 1/5/1431هـ الموافق 15/4/2010م وتنتهي خلال يومين فقط,تليها مرحلة ترشيح  العدادين وتجهيز مراكز تدريبهم في يوم السبت 3/5/1431هـ الموافق 17/4/2010م ويستغرق  هذا العمل يومين, ويلي هذه المرحلة مرحلة عد البادية (مراقب الشمولية) ثم تسليم  مراقب الشمولية لسجلاته وتصفية أعماله الميدانية بعدها يتم تدريب العدادين في يوم  5/5/1431هـ الموافق 19/4/2010م والتي تنتهي بعد 6 أيام,تليها يتم تسليم العدادين  مستلزماتهم ومناطق عملهم ميدانيا ومكتبيا تمهيدا لانطلاقه التعداد.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حولن جذوع الأشجار إلى لوحات فنية 

12 فنانة تشكيلية يجملن متنزه وجدران سيهات 






نظمت لجنة دروازة للفن التشكيلي بسيهات ورشة عمل بعنوان "  قزيحيات" تحت شعار " لنجعل من حديقتنا العامة مكانا يشع بالجمال" بمتنزه سيهات  العام.
وتهدف الورشة ـ التي تعد الاولى بمدينة سيهات وتستمر شهرا بواقع يومين في  الأسبوع "الخميس والجمعة" ـ الى جمع عدد من الفنانات التشكيليات وإبراز فنهن  وإبداعهن في الأماكن العامة عبر رسومات ابداعية وطمس الشخبطات والعبارات غير  اللائقه عن الجدارن في الشوارع. وانطلقت الورشة التي يشرف عليها محمد المدلوح من  متنزه سيهات عبر الرسم على الكراسي والأشجار.
وأشاد المدلوح بدور المرأة  الإيجابي واهمية مساهمتها بتوعية وتطوير المجتمع، منوها الى مشاركة 12 فنانة  تشكيلية في الورشة وان الباب مازال مفتوحا لمن ترغب في المشاركة.
ولفت الى عقد  ورشة ثانية بمنطقة الواجهة البحرية بسيهات، منوها الى التوجه بتشكيل حملة طلابية  لتوعيتهم بأهمية الجمال والنظافة.
ولفت الى دور الفنانين التشكيليين بمحافظة  الأحساء منهم علي الحسن وعلي السكيري في دعم ورشة العمل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف ..  دمج الفصول في المدارس «الحكومية» يثير  المخاوف على مستوى تحصيل الطالبات




أثار دمج فصول في مدارس مختلفة في محافظة القطيف، مخاوف آباء الطالبات من تدني  مستواهن الدراسي، بسبب تكدس عدد الطالبات في الفصول، ما يؤثر على مستوى عطاء  المعلمة من جانب، وقدرة الطالبة على الاستيعاب من جانب آخر.

ودعا أولياء أمور طالبات في مدرسة الربيعية الأولى، إلى مراجعة قرار دمج الفصول.  ويقول موسى محمد، وهو ولي أمر طالبة: «إن المدرسة تتبع التعليم المُطور، أي ان  الطالبات في الفصل موزعات إلى مجموعات، وتقليص عدد الفصول من 15 إلى 10، لا يصب في  مصلحة الطالبة أو المعلمة»، مضيفاً أن القرار أدى إلى «تقليص الفصول في كل صف من  خمسة إلى ثلاثة، أي إلغاء فصلين، وتوزيع الطالبات على بقية الفصول».

وذكر محمد علي، وهو والد إحدى الطالبات، أن «عدد الطالبات في الفصل الواحد يبلغ  25، أي ان عدد الطالبات في الفصلين اللذين سيتم إلغاؤهما 50، ليتراوح العدد في  الفصل الواحد بين 29 و31 طالبة. وهذا يشكل عبئاً كبيراً على المعلمة، التي ستتعامل  مع ضعف عدد الطالبات المُقرر». بدورها، أوضحت رئيسة مكتب الإشراف التربوي في محافظة  القطيف سعاد الصبحي: ان «مدرسة الربيعية لا تطبق المناهج  المُطورة بشكل كامل، بخلاف الابتدائية السابعة، والمتوسطة الخامسة التي توجد فيها  مناهج مُطورة. إذ غطت فيهما المراحل الثلاث. وإلى الآن لم تُعمم هذه المناهج على كل  المدارس، عدا الرياضيات والعلوم، اللذين تم تعميمها على الجميع».

وأضافت الصبحي، ان «مندوبية دارين أُلغيت، وضُمت كل من دارين والربيعية وسنابس،  إلى القطيف». وذكرت أن «عدد الطالبات في المدارس يرفع سنوياً إلى الوزارة في  الرياض، خصوصاً بعد تطبيق آلية النقل الجديدة»، موضحة أنه «عندما يكون عدد الطالبات  في الفصل الواحد في المدارس ذات المباني الحكومية 28 طالبة، فهذا مؤشر إلى وجود  خلل، إذ ان نظام هذه المدارس يؤكد على وجود 35 طالبة في الفصل الواحد، بحسب الطاقة  الاستيعابية للمدرسة، وتجهيزها على هذا الأساس. أما عدد طالبات المدارس ذات المباني  المستأجرة، فهو 25 للفصل الواحد، لذا تتم الموازنة من طريق دمج الفصول، أو آلية  النقل الجديدة، فبعض الفصول يكون عدد طالباتها قليلاً في المدارس الحكومية».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أم الساهك .. الشاب الذي سافر مع الخادمه

سفارة المملكة بجاكرتا تعيد «خليفة إلى الدمام الليلة


تنتظر أسرة الدوسري بأم الساهك عودة ابنها "خليفة" 18 عاماً من  اندونيسيا اليوم بعد قيامه بتسليم نفسه للسفارة السعودية بجاكرتا امس الاول بعد  تمكنه من فك قيده بالاتصال بالسفارة التى بادر مسئولوها بترتيب عودته لأرض الوطن  مساء اليوم.
فيما مازال قلب والدته يعد الثواني والدقائق التي يحتضن فيها صدرها  ولدها الذي غاب عن البيت لأول مرة في حياته هذه المدة التي تزيد عن الأسبوعين بعد  ان استطاعت عاملة منزلية اصطحابه للسفر معها لبلدها منذ 15 يوما. 
فك  طلاسم
وأبدي حمد الدوسري والد " خليفة" سعادته بما قامت به سفارة خادم الحرمين  الشريفين بجاكرتا من الوصول وترتيب اعادة "خليفة " وقال ان تجاوب خليفة ومساعدته  لمن يبحث عنه جاء بعد فك وإتلاف طلاسم عثرنا عليها داخل كيس بلاستيك مدفون بزراعة  المنزل الخارجية فاستخرجنا الكيس وعثرنا بداخله مجموعة "أعمال" مثل كمية من الشعر  وعظم وقشر برتقال مكتوب عليه بعض الطلاسم المتنوعة غير المفهومة فقمنا بالتخلص منها  بإلقاءها في البحر وبعدها علمنا بتسليم خليفه نفسه للسفارة والتي قامت بترتيب عودته  وعلمنا أنه في صحة تامة ونحن جميعاً ننتظر قدومه خاصة أمه التي لم تهدأ منذ أن  فارقها، وعبر عن شكره لمسئولى سفارة خادم الحرمين الشريفين بأندونيسيا على ما قامت  به، كما شكر مسئول الرعايا السعوديين خالد العراك الذي لازمنا بالاتصال والاطمئنان  على "خليفة" منذ علمه بالموضوع.
تفاصيل المغادرة
وقال بندر الأخ الأكبر  لخليفة: اتصلنا بمسئول الرعايا بسفارة المملكة فى أندونيسيا الذي اكد ان خليفة  سيعود الى أرض الوطن الساعة الثامنة مساء اليوم "الأحد" وهو الخبر الذي هدأ من روع  الوالدة، واضاف: ننتظر مرور الساعات بفارغ الصبر حتى نلتقي بخليفة ونعرف منه تفاصيل  خروجه من المنزل بهذه الكيفية إن كان عنده أي تفسير.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جمعية الصيادين تنتظر تصحيح التجاوزات

إلزام مقاول الردم بإزالة الرمال وفتح المجرى المائي بخليج تاروت





أجبرت الجهات الحكومية التي عاينت التجاوزات وأعمال الردم في  الجهة الشمالية من خليج تاروت في الأيام الماضية، المقاول المنفذ على إزالة  التعديات التى ارتكبها على الساحل البحري الواقع بين محافظة رأس تنورة ومدينة صفوى  كما أمرت بإزالة الردميات التي أحدثها في ذلك الجزء واستجاب المقاول بإزالة بعض  الردميات التي اغلقت مجرى المياه المؤدي للبحيرة الواقعة شمال طريق صفوى - رأس  تنورة لتنساب المياه مجدداً للبحيرة الذي تعتبر مهمة من الناحية البيئية وتكاثر بعض  الأسماك بقرب الردميات التى تمت دون قرارات أو تصريح.
علاج الأضرار
وبدورها  طالبت جمعية الصيادين بإزالة جميع الأضرار المحدثة في ذلك الجزء بسبب ما سيترتب  عليه من أضرار مستقبلية على أشجار المانجروف في ذلك الجزء من الخليج.
المشكلة  قائمة 
وأوضح نائب رئيس جمعية صيادي الأسماك بالشرقية جعفر الصفواني أن ما قام  به المقاول اليوم من إزالة بعض ما أحدثه لم ينه المشكلة التي لا تزال قائمة مشيرا  الى ان المقاول بدأ إزالة الرمال من على المنافذ التي تسمح بجريان المياه للوصول  للبحيرة الواقعة في الجزء الشمالي من الخليج في حالة المد والتي تعتبر مهمة وهذا  أمر لا بد منه ولكن جمعية صيادي الأسماك والمسئولين تطالب بإزالة ما أحدثه المقاول  حيث يعتبر اغتيال للبيئة البحرية بطريقة سريعة خاصة وان التيارات المائية للبحر  ستجرف هذه الرمال التي ستقضي على الحياة في ذلك الجزء شيئاً فشيئاً وهذا غير مقبول  تماماً.
نقص الاسماك
وأرجع عضو الجمعية داوود سلمان آل إسعيد نقص الأسماك  ولجوء المملكة لاستيرادها من الخارج سواء من عمان أو الكويت بعد أن كنا مصدرين لها  الى الردميات التي أحدثها الإنسان ومن أسباب التلاعب بالبيئة البحرية والتي أدت  لقتل واغتيال الآلاف من أشجار القرم وأماكن تكاثر الكائنات البحرية فالنقص سوف  يستمر إلى أكثر مما نحن عليه اليوم وسيكون ذلك واضحاً بعد 5 اعوام أو أكثر أو أقل  من ذلك ما دام التلاعب بما أنعمه الله علينا وسيكون واضحاً للعموم مما سيؤدي لرفع  أسعار الأسماك مستقبلاً ولن نستطيع تعويض ذلك لأنه لا يمكن أن يعوض بعد  ذلك.

تخريب وتدمير
وحذرت جمعية صيادي الأسماك من التمادي في عمليات الردم  خاصة غير المدروسة والتي تحدث هنا وهناك بين الحين والآخر والذي سيقضي على الحياة  البحرية برمتها ويغتال كل كائن حي يتواجد في سواحل المنطقة الشرقية بسبب نقص الغذاء  وتخريب وتدمير أماكن تكاثرها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لجنة جائزة الأمير محمد بن فهد تطلع على «جودة» تقنية القطيف





اطلعت لجنة جائزة الأمير محمد بن فهد للأداء الحكومي المتميز على  انظمة مركز الجودة بالكلية التقنية فى القطيف، كما تعرفت اللجنة التى تضم إبراهيم  الأنصاري وأحمد الربيع خلال زيارتها الكلية أمس الاول بهدف التحقق من مدى توافر  متطلبات الجائزة والتى استقبلهم خلالها وكيل الكلية للتدريب كمال الزاير ووكيل  الكلية لخدمات المتدربين المهندس ناصر اليمني، على مركز التدرب الالكتروني واستمعوا  لشرح رئيس المركز عن برنامج البلاك بورد الذي يمثل حلقة الوصل الكترونياً بين  المدرب والمتدرب وكيفية إدارة المدرب لأوراق العمل والشرح والواجبات والامتحانات،  كما اطلعوا على آلية التسجيل والقبول الالكتروني ونظام شئون المتدربين الذي يمكن  المتدرب من التسجيل على الموقع واختيار التخصص والفرز الآلي حسب المعدل والطاقة  الاستيعابية للكلية كما اطلعوا على برنامج نظام الكليات الذي يمكن المدرب من إدخال  الدرجات والغياب، ومن ثم احتساب الحرمان آلياً كما يمكن المتدربين من الاطلاع على  جداولهم وطباعتها ومعرفة مستوياتهم والمتبقي عليهم من ساعات تدريبية، اضافة لزيارة  قسم الشئون المالية والشئون الإدارية وباقى أقسام الكلية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

1500 مدعو بمهرجان الأيتام الأول بأم الساهك 






كرم ملتقى أم الساهك أكثر من 80 يتيمًا في المهرجان الأول للأيتام  والذي شارك فيه مدير المؤسسة الخيرية لرعاية الأيتام بالمنطقة الشرقية بشير بن علي  اللويش وجمع غفير من المسئولين وكبار الشخصيات . 
وقد احتوى برنامج المهرجان على  ألعاب ومسابقات وإنشاد وفقرة تمثيلية على المسرح وقد حضر اللقاء أكثر من 1500 فرد .  وأكد المشرف العام على المهرجان علي بن عبدالله الخالدي يهدف هذا اللقاء لتكريم  المتفوقين من الأيتام بطريقة لا يشعرون فيها بالنقص ومن أجل إيجاد حلقة بين المجتمع  واليتيم وتعريفهم بالمجتمع كذلك وتم توزيع الهدايا والدروع على جميع الطلبة الأيتام  كما قامت اللجنة المنظمة للمهرجان بتوزيع أكثر من ألف وجبة على الحضور .
وبين  الخالدي أن المهرجات لقى استحسان الجميع وأكد أنه سيكون في أحسن أحواله في المهرجان  القادم فنحن اليوم بدأنا ومنها انطلقنا وفي المهرجانات القادمة ستكون المشاركات  أوسع وأشمل وسوف تكون هناك أفكار جديدة مضافة على المهرجان .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حجب خدمة «الوجبات السريعة» لقائدي المركبات بحفر الباطن


في خطوة لقيت استحسان الكثيرين قامت بلدية حفر الباطن بالحد من  ظاهرة قيام مطاعم بالمحافظة من تقديم خدمة الزبائن وهم داخل سياراتهم أمام المطعم  في خطوة وضعت للحد من الاختناقات المرورية جراء تزاحم المركبات أمام المطاعم في  انتظار طلباتهم خاصة المطاعم الواقعة على شوارع حيوية.
وعمدت بعض المطاعم لتعليق  لوحات تبين ان منعهم من تقديم هذه الخدمة لزبائنهم جاء بناء على طلب  البلدية.
وأشاد مواطنون بقرار البلدية بمنع المطاعم من تقديم خدمة السيارات  والتي تتسبب باختناقات وحوادث مرورية خاصة ان غالبية المطاعم ليس لها مواقف مخصصة  لخدمة زبائنها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الغبار تتسبب بـ 30 حادثا مروريا بالدمام ووفاة بالظهران


اسهمت موجة الغبار التي تشهدها المنطقة الشرقية بزيادة عدد حوادث  المرور في المنطقة جراء صعوبة الرؤية لدى قائدي المركبات خاصة في ساعات الليل التي  تشهد كثافة شديدة من الغبار تخيم على اجواء المنطقة . وبلغ عدد الحوادث المرورية في  مدينة الدمام وحدها 30 حادثا مروريا وصفت والحمد لله بالبسيطة ، كما سجلت اصابة  واحدة على طريق الرياض بعد تعرض قائد سيارة لحادث تدهور ، كما سجلت حالة وفاة بأحد  مستشفيات الظهران بعد وقوع حادث مروري . واوضح مصدر مسئول في مرور الشرقية عن اتخاذ  كافة الإستعدادت لمواجهة تقلب حالة الطقس وجاهزية التعامل مع حالات الطوارىء من  خلال انتشار العديد من الأجهزة المرورية في غالبية الشوارع وعند الإشارات الضوئية  والتقاطعات الخطرة لضمان انسيابية الحركة والحد من الحوادث كما اخذ بعين الاعتبار  تمركز اليات المرور عند مداخل المدن.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عبر 17 شارعا بالمنطقة المركزية للمدينة 

الدمام : تدشين المواقف المدفوعة الأجر ومخالفة الوقوف 50 ريالا





دشنت أمانة المنطقة الشرقية أمس في الدمام المواقف الطولية  المدفوعة الأجر عبر 17 شارعا تنتشر بالمنطقة المركزية بالمدينة.
وبدت المواقف  المدفوعة الثمن صباح أمس "السبت" خالية من المركبات ما يتيح الفرصة لمرتادي الأسواق  والمحال التجارية لركن مركباتهم عند قضاء حوائجهم الذين كانوا في السابق يواجهون  صعوبة في الحصول على موقف لقيام أشخاص بركن مركباتهم لفترات طويلة تصل أحيانا الى  ثلاثة أشهر.
وقال نائب المدير الإقليمي لشركة موقف عبد الرحمن جبران : إن الشركة  اكتفت في يومها الأول بإصدار مخالفات تنبيهية وتوزيع منشورات من خلال أكثر من 100  موظف وعدم سحب أي مركبة خلال الأسبوع الحالي، مشيراً الى إصدار عدد قليل جداً من  المخالفات لمن تتكرر مخالفاتهم.
وأشار الى ان قيمة مخالفة الوقوف بدون دفع  الرسوم 50 ريالا ومخالفة سحب السيارة 180 ريالا شاملة قيمة الغرامة والونش والحجز.  
وأكد ان المواقف أصبحت الآن متوافرة بشكل كبير مع بدء الخدمة أمس السبت، منوها  الى اختفاء ظاهرة الازدحامات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ينقل خمس بيئات للزوار العام المقبل:

5000 زائر لبيت الشرقية فى أول يومين بمهرجان الجنادرية





بدأ وفد المنطقة الشرقية المشارك في المهرجان الوطني الخامس  والعشرين للتراث والثقافة بالجنادرية في استقبال زوار بيت المنطقة الشرقية منذ يوم  الخميس الماضي وقد شهد معرض المنطقة الشرقية تواجد أعداد كبيرة من الزوار وقدم لهم  شرحا عن ما يحتويه المعرض من لوحات وحرف تعيدهم لتراث المنطقة الشرقية والحرف التي  كان يمتهنها أهالي المنطقة قديماً بالإضافة لتقديم هدايا للزوار والأطفال بالإضافة  لكتيب (الشرقية الحضارة والمستقبل) وقد وصل عدد زوار بيت المنطقة الشرقية  بالجنادرية والحرفيين المشاركين ضمن وفد المنطقة إلى خمسة آلاف زائر في اليومين  الأولين من أيام المهرجان.
وتعد المنطقة الشرقية من أكثر المناطق المشاركة  بالحرف اليدوية في المهرجان الوطني للتراث والثقافة بالجنادرية حيث تشارك هذا العام  بـ 50 حرفة تمثل الحرف الموجودة قديماً في المنطقة الشرقية والتي كان يعمل بها  أبناء المنطقة قديماً.
ويأتي هذا الاهتمام بالمشاركة في المهرجان إيماناً من  صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير محمد بن فهد بن عبدالعزيز أمير المنطقة الشرقية وصاحب  السمو الأمير جلوي بن عبدالعزيز بن مساعد نائب أمير المنطقة الشرقية – يحفظهم الله  – بالدور الذي يقدمه المهرجان في المحافظة على التراث الأصيل لهذا الوطن  الشامخ.
من جهة أخرى شهد مجسم الجناح الخاص بالجنادرية للمنطقة الشرقية إقبالاً  كبيراً واعجابا من قبل زوار جناح المنطقة الشرقية.
ويتكون بيت المنطقة الشرقية  والذي سيفتتح العام المقبل من خمسة اجزاء تعكس البيئات الفنية التي تحظى بها  المنطقة الشرقية وهي البيئة البحرية والصحراوية والتراثية والزراعية  والصناعية.
وصممت جميع الاشكال وفق الطابع المعماري والهندسي التراثي للمنطقة  الشرقية ويحيط بجميع أجزائه الخمسة سور به قلعتان تمثل قلاع الحروب التي كانت تحرس  القرى في الزمن الماضي.
كما يحتوي المجسم على مساحات شاسعة للعروض الشعبية  والمسرحية واماكن مخصصة للحرف اليدوية.
وللجناح مدخل كبير ومسجد على الطراز  التراثي, وخيمة شعبية, وتزينه النخيل من كل الجهات والتي ترمز للمنطقة  الشرقية.
ويحتوي الجناح على البيئة البحرية التي تتمثل بالقوارب الخاصة بالصيد,  والتي تعكس الحياة البحرية والثروة السمكية والتي تتميز بها المنطقة  الشرقية.
كما يشتمل الجناح على المقهى الشعبي والمكاتب الادارية والسوق الشعبي,  والذي يمتاز بالطراز الشعبي الفريد ويستوعب الحرف اليدوية والمنتوجات القديمة التي  تزدهر بها المنطقة الشرقية.
وأشاد زوار المعرض الخاص للمنطقة الشرقية بالمجسم  لما يمثله من تصاميم معمارية تجسد موروث المنطقة الشرقية.
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن  بيت المنطقة الشرقية في المهرجان سوف يتم تنفيذه على مساحة تتجاوز عشرة آلاف متر  مربع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في ثاني واقعة اختطاف بالثانوية الثالثة

طالبة تفلت من مخالب اختطاف شاب «الهمر» بالخبر 






في واقعه تدق ناقوس الخطر حيث انها تعد الثانية في اقل من شهر  بنفس المدرسة الثانوية تمكن رجال هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بالخبر من  الايقاع بشاب عشريني حاول اختطاف طالبة في المرحلة الثانوية اثناء توجهها إلى منزل  أسرتها بحي العقريبة الا ان الفتاة نجحت في الإفلات من الشاب وإبلاغ أسرتها  بالحادثة التي بدورها أبلغت رجال الهيئة .

وأشار والد الفتاة إلى أن الحادثة  وقعت يوم الثلاثاء الماضي بعدما تتبع الشاب الحافلة المدرسية التي تنقل الطالبات من  المدرسة الثانوية الثالثة بالخبر بسيارته من نوع همر و بعد نزول الفتاة من الحافلة  متوجهة إلى المنزل قام الشاب وبصحبته شخص آخر بالنزول من السيارة والامساك بالفتاة  محاولا اختطافها وأكد الاب ان ابنته استطاعت الإفلات من الشاب الذي غادر الموقع  متوعدا لها بتكرار محاولته باليوم الآخر . وأضاف والد الفتاة بقوله " تفاجأت أسرتي  بدخول ابنتنا مع شقيقتها وهي في حالة بكاء وخوف حيث شرحت لنا تفاصيل الحادثة مؤكدة  أن الشاب اعتاد خلال الأيام الماضية على التجول أمام المدرسة ومعاكسة الفتيات داخل  الحافلات وخارجها ، موضحا أنه على إثر ذلك قام بإبلاغ هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي  عن المنكر في العقربية بالحادثة حيث تواجدت اليوم التالي أمام المدرسة ونجحت في  توقيف الشاب العشريني الذي عاود تجوله بالموقع وممارسة هوايته في معاكسة الفتيات  .

وأكد مصدر في هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر صحة الحادثة مشيرا إلى  توقيف الشاب العشريني الذي تم تحويله إلى شرطة الثقبة لاستكمال التحقيق في القضية  .

يذكر ان الحادث يعد الواقعة الثانية مضى اقل من شهر على محاولة شاب آخر  استدراج فتاة وإرغامها على الركوب بسيارته إضافة إلى محاولة دهس والدتها أمام ذات  المدرسة وهي الثانوية الثالثة للبنات بالخبر حيث أوضح الناطق الاعلامي بشرطة  المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني أنه تم القبض على الشاب وتوقيفه على ذمة  القضية .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الخبر تستضيف الملتقى الأول لليوم العالمي لمتلازمة داون


يستضيف مستشفى سعد التخصصي بالخبر "الملتقى الأول لليوم العالمي  لمتلازمة داون اليوم وغدا برعاية وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية الدكتور يوسف بن أحمد  العثيمين، وبإشراف مكتب الإشراف الاجتماعي النسائي بالدمام والهيئة السعودية  للتخصصات الطبية ومركز الخبر للرعاية النهارية.
ويشهد الملتقى التثقيفي بمتلازمة  داون (المسماة خطأ بـ "الطفل المنغولي")، العديد من الفعاليات على مدار يومين،  ومنها، عدد من المحاضرات والندوات وورش العمل الطبية والتربوية للأسر والمختصين،  ويحاضر فيها عدد كبير من الاستشاريين والأخصائيين في طب الأطفال والأمراض النفسية  وطب الأسرة والتربية الخاصة والعلاج الوظيفي من داخل مستشفى سعد وخارجها.
ويفتح  الملتقى أبوابه للجمهور للحضور والمشاركة في كافة الفعاليات مجانًا، حيث سيقام  أيضًا ضمن أعمال الملتقى معرض للكتب والمطبوعات الخاصة بمتلازمة داون، ومعرض  للوسائل والأدوات المستخدمة في وحدة الخدمات المساندة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تستمر إلى بعد غد

موجة غبار تضرب الشرقية والأرصاد تحذر من تدني الرؤية الأفقية


توقعت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئـــــة ان موجــــة  الغبار التي تشهدها المنطقة الشرقية قد تستمر لغايــــة يوم الثلاثاء القادم ويكون  بعدها الطقس غائما جزئيا.وكانت المنطـــقة الشرقـــــية قد شــــهدت أمس الأول  نشاطا ملحوظا لحركة الرياح السطـــحية وتحولت من شمالـــــية إلى شمالية غربية  بسرعــــــة وصلت إلى 40 كيلو مترا في الســـــاعة أثارت معها الأتربة والغبار مع  ارتفاع في درجات الحرارة خاصة العظمى منها والتي بلغت 30 درجة مئوية ، وسرعان ما  تحسنت حالة الطقس مع ساعات الصباح الأولى من يوم أمس مع بقاء العوالق الجو. ودعت  الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة مستخدمي الطرق السريعة بتوخي الحيطة و الحذر  بسبب تدني الرؤية الأفقية إلى اقل من واحد كيلو متر ، ويكون ارتفاع الموج من متر  إلى متر ونصف المتر وحالـة البحر متوسط الموج. من جانبه قال عضو هيئة التدريس بقسم  الفيزياء بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن الدكتور علي الشكري الفترة الحالية  تشهد عدم استقرار الطقس الذي يطلق عليه بموسم الغبار حيث يأتي بعوالق محملة بذرات  الغبار مما يحد من الرؤية الافقية مبينا ان المنطقة الشرقية تكون اقل نسبة من  الوسطى بسبب وجود المسطحات المائية التي تقلل نسبة الغبار بنسبة 10 بالمائة  .
وبين ان حالة الجو في الفترة القادمة يميل الى الدفء بالنهار والليل ويكون  بشكل معتدل الى نهاية ابريل القادم و يدخل صيف الجزيرة العربية مع حلول 22 يونيه  والذي يعلن دخل فصل الصيف فعليا.
وأكد أن حالة الجو تستمر في التقلب والرياح  الشمالية ، شمالية شرقية سطحية محملة برياح الغبار التي تمر على صحاري تحمل ذرات  الرمل الناعمة وتؤثر على مدى الرؤية اما الرياح الجنوبية ، جنوبية شرقية تكون محملة  بالرطوبة مما يؤدي الى زيادتها منوها إلى احتمالية تشكيل سحب تراكمية مع احتمال  نزول مطر. 
وعلى ذات الصعيد أعلنت أقسام الطوارئ بمستشفيات المنطقة جاهزيتها  لاستقبال المراجعين من مرضى الربو والحساسية الشديدة ، حيث تشهد المستشفيات زيادة  ملحوظة بأعداد المراجعين في مثل هذه الأجواء قياسا بعدد المراجعين الذين يراجعون  العيادات في الأوقات العادية خصوصا غير المنتظمين في تناول الأدوية الوقائية  المقررة لهم. 
وحذر أطباء الأنف والأذن والحنجرة مرضى الحساسية والربو من التعرض  المباشر للأجواء المغبرة والتي تزداد بها نسبة الملوثات مما يؤدي لتهيج الجهاز  التنفسي. 
ونصحوا بوضع قطعة قماش مبللة بالماء والكمامات الخاصة عند الخروج الى  الشارع وغسل أغطية النوم مرة في الأسبوع واستخدام أغطية خاصة ضد غثة الغبار التي  تعتبر من أهم العوامل المثيرة للربو مشيرين إلى ازدياد نسب مراجعي المستشفيات  بأعداد كبيرة نتيجة تعرضهم لحالات الربو والحساسية الشديدة قياسا مع عدد المراجعين  الذين يراجعون العيادات في الأوقات العادية وخصوصا غير المنتظمين في تناول الأدوية  الوقائية المقررة لهم. 
ونصح الاطباء مرضى الحساسية بمتابعة التقلبات الجوية  وحالة الطقس خاصة مع ازدياد حدة الغبار أوالتباين الحاد لدرجات الحرارة الذي يعتبر  من الأسباب الرئيسية لظهور تلك الأعراض.
وبينوا أن تأثير الغبار الذي داهم  المنطقة الشرقية أمس الاول على الأطفال كبير خاصة ان ذرات الغبار المتطايرة في الجو  والعالقة فيه تستنشق داخل الجهاز التنفسي وتمر عبر الأنف والحنجرة والقصبة الهوائية  والشعيبات الهوائية وخلال مرورها على حسب حجم هذه الذرات فالأحجام الكبيرة تستقر في  مقدمة أجهزة التنفس العليا خاصة الأنف والحنجرة فيما تنفذ الصغيرة لداخل الجهاز  التنفسي والقصبة الهوائية ثم الشعيبات الهوائية الدقيقة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«الإضاءة الخلفية» بجرار تنهي حياة شاب 






ارتطمت سيارة من نوع هايلكس بجرار زراعي مما أدى إلى وفاة سائق  المركبه على الفور واصابة سائق الحراثه بجروح متفرقه ووقع الحادث في ساعة متأخرة من  الليل بطريق بسيطا طبرجل الزراعية ، وباشرت فرق من الهلال الأحمر والمرور والدفاع  المدني القادمة من طبرجل مقر الحادث والذي يبعد عنها اكثر من 70 كيلو مترا و تم نقل  جثة المتوفى والمصاب إلى مستشفى طبرجل العام وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة الى ان سائق  الحراثة ،وهو مقيم عربي كان يسير على الطريق بدون إنارة خلفية ، حيث تفا جأ سائق  المركبة بها وارتطم بالحراثة من الخلف التي أدت الى وفاته على الفور . الجدير  بالذكر ان منطقة بسيطا طبرجل الزراعية لايوجد فيها شعبة للمرور رغم كثرة الحوادث  فيها .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

.. وعجلات شاحنة تدهس سيارة وتقتل سائقها 






تسبب حادث تصادم بين سيارتين احداهما شاحنة والاخرى صغيرة على  طريق الجامعات امام جامعة طيبة غرب المدينة المنورة بوفاة مواطن واصابة سائق وأكد  الناطق الإعلامي لمديرية أمن الدفاع المدني بالمدينة المنورة العقيد منصور الجهني  أن غرفة عمليات المنطقة تلقت بلاغا بوجود حادث تصادم بين شاحنة وسيارة صغيرة على  طريق الجامعات أمام جامعة طيبة بغرب المدينة المنورة وعلى الفور تم تحريك عدد من  فرق الدفاع المدني للموقع والتي بلغ اجماليها فرقتي اطفاء وفرقتي انقاذ وفرقتي  اسعاف وروافع وعدد من سيارات الاسناد للموقع وعند وصولهم لموقع الحادث اتضح ان هناك  اصطداما بين السيارتين وانحصار السيارة الصغيرة تحت عجلات الناقلة ووجود شخص محتجز  وعلى الفور قام رجال الانقاذ بالقيام بعملية رفع الناقلة لتحرير السيارة الصغيرة  والقيام بعمليات قص وفصل الحديد لتحرير قائد السيارة والذي اتضح بعد ذلك انه لقي  مصرعه نتيجة الحادث المروع .. كما نتج عن الحادث اصابات متفرقة لقائد الناقلة وجرى  تسليم الموقع للمرور لاكمال اللازم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قالت: هذا اقل شيء أقدمه لزوجي ووالد أبنائي 
سورية تضرب أروع أمثلة الوفاء بتبرعها بجزء من كبدها لزوجها



ضربت  مقيمة سورية بالرياض  أروع أمثلة للوفاء والتضحية بتبرعها بجزء من كبدها   لزوجها وشريك حياتها. وكان الزوج الذي يعاني من فشل كبدي ويرقد  في مستشفى الملك  فيصل التخصصي, انتظار متبرعا له بجزء من الكبد , ففوجئ بزوجته تقوم بالتحاليل  اللازمة للتبرع له بجزء من كبدها  لزراعته . وقد تكفل  الأمير نايف بن ممدوح بن  عبدالعزيز بتكاليف العملية على نفقته الخاصة, تقديرا لموقف الزوجة العظيم التي ضربت  فيه أروع الأمثلة للوفاء . 
وأشاد الشيخ غازي بن عبدالعزيز الشمري رئيس التكافل الاجتماعي بإمارة المنطقة  الشرقية بموقف الزوجة ووقفتها بجانب زوجها في مرضه وتبرعها بجزء من كبدها معرضه  حياتها للخطر , مضيفا أن  هذا الموقف  يدل  على الحب والترابط الأسري الذي يجمع هذه  العائلة داعيا المولى أن يمن عليهم بالصحة والعافية وان يحفظهم من كل مكروه . من  جانبها قالت الزوجة : هذا اقل ما أقدمه لزوجي ووالد أبنائي ولن أتخلى عنه  مهما حدث   .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الشرطة تحقق حول ظروف بلاغ اختطاف شاب


يحقق مركز شرطة الفيصلية في الطائف حول ظروف اختفاء وعودة شاب من بلدة البركة شمالي  المحافظة. وذكرت التقارير أن المفقود عثر عليه في وقت لاحق قرب الحرم المكي الشريف.  وكان الشاب الذي يبلغ من العمر 16 عاما اختفى من موقع مرعى أغنام والده في منطقة  قرب طريق عشيرة ــ المحاني، وعلى الفور حرر والده بلاغا في الشرطة، وبعد ساعات من  اختفائه تلقى اتصالا من الشاب يشير فيه إلى أنه اختطف من قبل ثلاثة رجال أركبوه  بالقوة في سيارة ثم كبلوه وتوجهوا به إلى مكة المكرمة قبل أن يحرر نفسه من الخاطفين  ويتجه إلى الحرم المكي الشريف ثم تسليم نفسه إلى الشرطة التي نقلته إلى مقر السلطات  الأمنية في الطائف. 
الناطق الإعلامي المكلف في شرطة الطائف الملازم سليم  الربيعي قال : إن الجهات الأمنية تلقت أمس الأول بلاغا من مواطن عن تغيب  ابنه البالغ من العمر 16 عاما، وبعد مضي بعض الوقت تلقى الأب مكالمة من نجله تفيد  وجوده في منطقة الحرم. وتم صباح أمس تسليم الشاب بصفة رسمية إلى مخفر عشيرة. وأضاف  المتحدث أن التحقيق مازال مستمرا في الواقعة وأضاف الناطق الإعلامي بأن التحقيق  لايزال جاريا لكشف أسباب تغيب الشاب.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على 7 معلمات مفقودات


استنفرت فرق الدفاع المدني في محافظة الطائف صباح أمس للبحث عن 7 معلمات وسائقهن،  تاهوا في صحراء شمال الطائف بالقرب من منطقة العطيف. 
وكانت غرفة عمليات الدفاع  المدني تلقت بلاغا من معلمة في تمام الساعة السابعة و28 دقيقة تفيد أنها وزميلاتها  تهن في صحراء شمال الطائف بعد أن ضل السائق طريقه إلى مدرستهن التي تقع في منطقة  المشاش نتيجة لسوء الأحوال الجوية وانعدام الرؤية بسبب الغبار الذي اجتاح المنطقة.  صرح بذلك المتحدث الرسمي لإدارة الدفاع المدني بالطائف المقدم خالد القحطاني، مشيرا  إلى أنه جرى تحريك عدد من فرق الإنقاذ والبحث. وبعد نصف ساعة من عمليات البحث  المتواصل، تلقى الدفاع المدني بلاغا من الشرطة بالعثور على المعلمات وسائقهن على  بعد 18 كلم من منطقة المشاش وهن بحالة صحية جيدة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التحقيق مع طبيب تحرش بمريضته وحاول الاعتداء عليها


اتهمت إحدى المراجعات لمستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي في مدينة الطائف أحد الأطباء  العاملين في المستشفى بالتحرش بها ومحاولة الاعتداء عليها أثناء انتظارها في غرفة  الكشف الطبي في المستشفى أمس.
وقال شهود عيان إن أحد المواطنين أحضر زوجته وهي  تعاني من أرق وإرهاق إلى المستشفى، وبعد ساعة من انتظارها حضر الطبيب المختص،  وأدخلها إلى غرفة الكشف، إلا أن أصوات ضحكاته المسموعة أثارت استغراب جميع  الحاضرين. وشاهد الجميع المريضة تخرج من غرفة الكشف وقامت بإبلاغ زوجها الذي حضر  على الفور ودخل في عراك مع الطبيب تدخل على إثره الحاضرون وقاموا بتسليم الطبيب  لأفراد الأمن الذين قاموا بتحرير محضر لإثبات الواقعة.
مصدر أمني بشرطة الطائف  أكد تسلم مركز شرطة النزهة القضية رسميا وبدأ التحقيق مع الطبيب المتهم ومواجهته  بأقوال الشهود وادعاءات المريضة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طلاق ــ خلاف ــ وصاية تحرق جسد سارة



بين شد وجذب، تقبع الفتاة سارة (16 عاما) ضحية طلاق يوازي عمرها، حين انفصل والداها  قبل إكمال شهورها الأولى، فيما شهدت مراحل حياتها معارك قضائية للظفر بحق رعايتها،  قبل استقرارها في منزل والدها أخيرا.
قصة سارة لم تنته بالرعاية، فوالدتها (ص.ع)  رفعت دعوى قضائية جديدة ضد طليقها، إبان تحريرها شكوى في شرطة جدة لتوثيق الاعتداء  الذي تعرضت له ابنتها، وتوطئة لسحب بساط الوصاية والرعاية من تحت قدميه، بعد تعرض  سارة لحالة عنف جسدي، تمثلت في حروق وكدمات في أنحاء متفرقة من جسمها.
وأوضحت أم  سارة (37 عاما) أنها لاحظت شحوبا وتغيرات نفسية على ابنتها عند زيارة الأخيرة لها،  وحاولت سارة إخفاء الأمر عنها خشية تفاقم المشاكل بين والديها، بيد أن إصرار الأم  دفع بالفتاة إلى البوح بآلامها، في حين بادرت الأم بنقلها إلى مستشفى الملك عبد  العزيز في جدة لتشخيص حالتها طبيا.
وأردفت أم سارة، أنها أصيبت بالدهشة جراء  الحروق والكدمات التي غطت جسد ابنتها، ما دفعها لمراجعة عيادة تجميل خاصة لمعالجة  جروحها، ولا تزال تراجع العيادة لحين انتهاء الجلسات المخصصة لعلاجها. 
واسترسلت  المواطنة أنها لجأت إلى المدرسة التي تنتظم سارة على مقاعدها الدراسية، لطلب نقل  ملفها من مكة المكرمة -حيث تسكن مع والدها- إلى مدينة جدة، لكن مديرة المدرسة رفضت  طلبها، خشية من ردة فعل والد سارة.
وعقبت «صدرت أوامر صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير  خالد الفيصل أمير منطقة مكة المكرمة، بالموافقة على نقل سارة إلى جدة، إثر تقديمي  خطابا إلى إمارة المنطقة، وأنا الآن أطلب نقل حضانتها من والدها الذي بدأ تصفية  حساباته معي عبر تعنيف ابنتي».
وبينت أن طليقها تقدم بطلب إلى الحقوق المدنية  لاسترجاع ابنته، ما دفعهم لمساءلتي وإلزامي إعادتها إلى والدها، لكن ابنتي رفضت  العودة إثر أصناف العنف الذي تعرضت له، مضيفة «ابنتي تحملت أنواع الإهانة والشتائم  اليومية من والدها وزوجته، إذ كانت تتحمل مهمات الأعمال المنزلية دون شفقة، ولكنها  قررت عدم العودة عقب تطور الأمور إلى تشويه جسدها بالكي والضرب».
وانتهت (ص.ع)  التي تعيش مع زوجها الجديد وأبناءها الخمسة، أنها تطمح إلى إخراج ابنتها من الحالة  النفسية التي لحقتها، وخشيتها من تطور الحالة في حال لم ينظر إلى وضع رعايتها بشكل  واقعي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الإبل أفضل من الأبناء أحياناً


«ناقة واحدة أفضل من أبنائي»، عبارة أطلقها ولي أمر طالب في تبوك نهاية الأسبوع  الماضي، في مجمل رده على مكالمة هاتفية وردته من المرشد الطلابي لمدرسة متوسطة في  تبوك، لحثه على متابعة المستوى الدراسي المتدني لابنه وغيابه المتكرر عن  المدرسة.
وبحسب المرشد الطلابي الذي فضل عدم ذكر اسمه، فإن المكالمة الهاتفية مع  ولي أمر الطالب لم تنته عند هذه العبارة، بعد أن حاول استيضاح الأمر والتأكد أن  المواطن لا يمازحه، بيد أن الرد كان سريعا، حين أكد له الأب أنه خارج المدينة لتفقد  إبله، وزاد أنه يفضل الإقامة معها بدل مقابلة أبنائه.
وأوضح المرشد الطلابي أنه  يمتهن عمله منذ فترة طويلة، لكنها المرة الأولى التي يسمع فيها ردا مثل ذلك، داعيا  أولياء الأمور إلى الالتفات لأبنائهم، خصوصا في هذه المرحلة العمرية التي تعرف  بـ«سن المراهقة».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طلاب غاضبون يوجهون طعنات في مناطق حساسة لمعلم "تربية  فنية"
 بعد اتهامه بالشذوذ شمال الطائف





قام عدد من الطلاب في إحدى المدارس المتوسطة شمال الطائف بضرب أحد المعلمين وطعنه  عدة طعنات في مناطق حساسة من جسده بعد أن اتهموه بالشذوذ.
وتشير المعلومات إلى  أن الطلاب باغتوا معلم التربية الفنية بعد أن حاصروه وقاموا بطعنه،فيما تولت شرطة  الحوية القضية بكاملها.
وكانت العديد من الجهات قد أوضحت أن المعلم دائم  الاختلاط بالطلاب خارج أسوار المدرسة بعد انقضاء وقت الدوام الرسمي، مؤكدة أن وجوده  ضمن طاقم العمل في المنشأة التعليمية سبّب حالاً من الحرج طالت بقية المعلمين أمام  أولياء أمور الطلاب مما دفع مدير المدرسة إلى مخاطبة إدارة التربية والتعليم في  محافظة الطائف مطالباً بنقله وإبعاده عن المدرسة وطلابها،خصوصا بعد الحادثة وتصاعد  حدة الجدل بين الطلاب الذين عمدوا إلى نبذ المعلم بسبب سلوكه المشين. 
ووفقاً  لمدير العلاقات العامة والإعلام التربوي في إدارة التربية والتعليم في محافظة  الطائف (بنين) عبدالله الزهراني في إفادات "للحياة" بأنهم سيتحرون عن الموضوع بغية  الوصول إلى الحقيقة،موضحاً أن قسم القضايا التربوية هو المعني بهذا الشأن ،مؤكداً  على أنه في حال اكتشاف شذوذ المعلم فإنه سيتم إبعاده سريعاً عن الطلاب واتخاذ  الإجراءات النظامية بحقه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عقب تحرشه بوالدتهما ...شاب وشقيقته يلقنان مقيم عربي درسا  بالأدب بكورنيش الخبر


لقن شاب سعودي بالعقد الثالث من عمره آخر مقيم عربي في العقد الرابع في الواجهة  البحرية بكورنيش الخبر درسا في الأدب وفي احترام الآخرين وعدم المساس بكرامتهم  .
وكان المقيم قد فر هاربا وجرى الشاب السعودي خلفه بمساندة شقيقته ( الفتاة)  وآخر لا يمت لهم بصلة إلى أن تم الإمساك به وبالتالي تسديد عدة لكمات إليه وضربه  رفسا وركلا ، إلى أن تمكن آخرون من فض النزاع بينهم ثم تركه يهرب من الموقع بتدخلات  وتوسلات من قبل الجمهور .
وفي حيثيات الواقعة فان المقيم العربي أقدم على  استخدام حركة غير أخلاقية نحو والدة الشاب والفتاة في الكورنيش مما أدي بالتالي إلى  إثارة حفيظتهما رغم محاولتهما الإمساك به وتسليمهما للشرطة إلا أن الأخير لاذ  بالفرار قبل أن يكون بين يدي رجال الأمن ، وذلك بفعل تدخلات الآخرين المتعاطفين معه  الذين لم يدركوا حجم الفعلة الشنيعة التي أقدم عليها المقيم صوب والدتهما .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

محامية سعودية تشتكي من تحرشات محامي مصري (هددها بالفضيحه



عقدت المحكمة الجزئية في جدة الأربعاء الماضي أولى جلساتها للنظر في دعوى رفعتها  محامية سعودية ضد زميل لها من الجنسية المصرية اتهمته فيها بالتحرش بها واستغلالها  ماديا وابتزازها بصورها الخاصة التي حصل عليها بعد أن قدم لها وعودا  بالزواج.
وذكرت مصادر مختصة أن المحامية اشتكت في وقت سابق للأجهزة الأمنية من  تهديدات بـ «الفضيحة» تلقتها من محام مصري يعمل معها وقالت بأنه يجبرها على الحضور  إلى مقر عملهما في أوقات متأخرة من الليل بعد أن ابتزها بصور شخصية لها حصل عليها  بعد أن وعدها بأن يتقدم لأسرتها و يطلبها للزواج.
وعلى أثر البلاغ أعدت الجهات  المختصة كمينا أطاحت فيه بالمتهم بالتنسيق مع المدعية واقتادته للتوقيف وفتح  التحقيق معه حول ادعاءات زميلته.
وقال: «فوجئ المحقق المختص بالقضية بقول المحام  المصري أن زميلته هي من بادرت بالتحرش وأبدت رغبتها في إقامة علاقة بينهما وقدم  تسجيلات صوتية تؤكد ادعاءاته».
وأشار المصدر القضائي إلى أن المحكمة تتولى  الاستماع لأقوال طرفي القضية والحكم فيها بعد معرفة كامل الملابسات ودوافع  الاختلاف
وبدأت الجهات الرسمية تدخلها في القضية عند دهم هيئة الأمر بالمعروف  والنهي عن المنكر لمكتب محاماة نسائي يعمل به طرفا النزاع بعد شكوى تلقتها من  المحامية المدعية أفادت فيها بأن المدعى عليه طلب منها مقابلته في المكتب في وقت  متأخر من الليل وفي حالة عدم تنفيذها لمطالبه سيقوم بإرسال الصور الخاصة بها لذويها  لتقوم الهيئة إثر ذلك بالقبض عليه بحضور مندوب من الشرطة قبل أن تحال قضيته لهيئة  التحقيق والادعاء العام التي أكملت تحقيقاتها في القضية وإحالتها للقضاء للحكم  فيها.
يذكر أن هذه تعد أول قضية من نوعها تنظرها المحاكم السعودية حيث إن عمل  النساء في مجال المحاماة يعد عملا حديثا في نظام المرافعات السعودية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*من أبناء القطيف .. سعودي مبتعث يحل معضلة جامعة «وسكانسن» الأمريكية 
*


**


بتوفيق من الله تمكن طالب سعودي، مبتعث للدراسة في جامعة "لكراس وسكانسن" في  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (university of wisconson L acrosse ) من حل مشكلة كانت  تؤرق أقسام الجامعة عبر برنامج حاسوبي وصف ب"المعقد والذكي إلكترونيا"، صممه الطالب  السعودي محمد العوامي.
ويوفر النظام الذي عمل العوامي عليه مدة عام كامل على  الجامعة أموالا كثيرة عبر ما يعرف ب"إعادة التدوير إلكترونيا" إذ يتيح انتقال  الأجهزة من قسم لآخر ويرشد الاستهلاك، خاصة أن الجامعة كانت تعاني من الفوائض في  قسم والشح في قسم آخر، الأمر الذي جعل الجامعة تقبل النظام في نظامها  الرسمي.
وعن البرنامج الحاسوبي المعروف ب"نظام الفائض" (surplus system) قال  العوامي: "إن البرنامج يعد من أعقد النظم الحاسوبية لذا فإن الجامعة ومديرها شخصيا  اقتنع به"، شارحا  أهمية البرنامج بالنسبة للجامعة، إذ قال: "إنه يخدم  الجامعة في إعادة التدوير الخاصة بالمعلومات، كما أنه نظام ذكي يختار الأفضل من دون  الحاجة لوجود موظف مختص كما هي العادة في الأنظمة المعتادة التي نشهدها على الشبكة  العنكبوتية".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في مصر .. قام بالاعتداء الجنسي على خطيبته وصديقتها وصوّرهما عاريتين

أمر قاضي المعارضات بمحكمة المعادي والبساتين في مصر بتجديد حبس “حسين . م – 25  عاما” 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيق، لاتهامه باحتجاز وممارسة الجنس مع فتاتين تحت تهديد  السلاح.

وكانت نيابة البساتين وجهت للمتهم اتهامات بهتك عرض، واحتجاز  فتاتين، وتصويرهما عاريتين، وسرقتهما، وكشفت التحقيقات أن المتهم كانت تربطه علاقة  عاطفية بفتاة تدعى “نورا – 23عاما” رفضت والدتها ارتباطهما بعدما تقدم لخطبتها،  فقرر المتهم الانتقام من الأم، واستغل فرصة سير الفتاة في الشارع بمفردها، وقام  بخطف حقيبة يدها وبداخلها هاتف خليوي ومبلغ 250 جنيهاً بعد أن رفضت الفتاة  مقابلته.

وعندما ذهبت الفتاة برفقة صديقتها “زينب -22عاما” لاسترداد  الحقيبة، شهر المتهم سلاحا أبيضا في وجه الفتاتين، وأجبرهما على الدخول لشقته تحت  تهديد السلاح وقام بالاعتداء عليهما وتصويرهما عاريتين بعدما احتجزهما لمدة 4  ساعات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سوريا .. *الكشف عن مرتكبة جريمة رش المسنة  بالأسيد في حلب*

**


قالت مصادر مطلعة ان فرع  الأمن الجنائي بحلب تمكن من الكشف عن الغموض المحيط بحادثة تعرض المرأة المسنة للرش  بالأسيد وسرقة ذهبها البالغ قيمته 300 ألف ليرة سورية .

حيث توصلت التحقيقات إلى مرتكبة الجريمة  هي ابنة أخت المصابة المدعوة " نهلة " والتي تبلغ من العمر ثمانية عشر عاماً ، حيث  اعترفت أنها أقدمت على رش خالتها بالـ " أسيد " وضربها على رأسها وسرقة مصاغها  الذهبي .

وكانت السيدة " أمينة ب " التي تبلغ من  العمر خمس وخمسون عاماً أصيبت إصابات بالغة إثر تعرضها للرش بمادة " الأسيد " ، وتلقيها  إحدى عشرة ضربة بـ " مسكة الهون " على رأسها من قبل سارقة مجهولة الهوية ظهر  الثلاثاءالماضي ، في حي المعادي بحلب .

وقد قمنا بنشر التفاصيل  في  وقت سابق ، فإن الصبية السارقة طرقت الباب على المرأة المسنة التي تعيش مع زوجها ،  مستغلة غياب زوجها وعدم وجود أولاد لديها ، وأخبرتها من خلف الباب أنها جارتها التي  تقطن تحتها ، وأن المياه تتسرب إلى منزلها ، على حد زعمها .

فقامت السيدة " أمينة "  بفتح الباب (  بحسن نية ) لتفاجأ بصبية منقبة ، دفعتها إلى الخلف ورشتها بالأسيد على وجهها ، قبل  أن تقوم بضربها على رأسها بـ " مسكة الهون " إحدى عشرة ضربة .

وبعد أن غابت السيدة " أمينة " عن وعيها  ، قامت الفتاة بسرقة مصاغها الذهبي من يدها ، تاركة خلفها السيدة ممددة على الأرض  والدماء تنزف من وجهها ورأسها ويديها .

و تسبب الأسيد بحروق من الدرجة الثالثة  في وجهها وعينها ، كما اصيبت بأذية في عينيها ، كما أظهرت صور الأشعة وجود عدة رضوض  في رأسها ، حيث خضعت لعمل جراحي استمر على مدار ثلاث ساعات ونصف ، تمكن خلالها  أطباء مشفى الرازي الحكومي من إنقاذ حياتها .

وعن تفاصيل اكتشاف مرتكبة الجريمة ، قال  مصدر مطلع ان التحقيقات توصلت إلى أن الجاني على علم دقيق بكل تفاصيل  منزل المصابة ، حيث تم حصر الشبهات ، والتحقيق مع عدد من الأقارب الذين زاروا منزل  المصابة ، ومن بينهم كانت ابنة أخت المصابة التي زارت خالتها قبل يوم من الحادثة  واختفت بشكل مفاجئ.

وبالبحث والتحري تمكن عناصر فرع الأمن  الجنائي من القبض عليها ، حيث أنكرت في البداية ، إلا أن آثار الحروق الناجمة عن  الأسيد والتي كانت ظاهرة على يديها أجبرتها على الاعتراف .

وتم تخريج المصابة من المشفى إلى منزلها  بعد أن تم التأكد من سلامتها ، فيما لاتزال التحقيقات جارية مع المقبوض عليها ليتم  تقديمها للقضاء أصولاً .

يذكر أن مرتكبة الجريمة قدمت إلى زيارة  خالتها الوحيدة ، حيث بقيت عندها لمدة يومين خططت خلالها للجريمة ، وأعادت سبب  ارتكابها للجريمة خلال التحقيقات إلى " الذهب الذي أغراها على سرقته ".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لازال هناك المزيد من الاخبار

تابعونا وحدثوا الصفحه طوال اليوم 

  أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من  أخبار

  ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

  إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

  طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 9 و10 دقائق صباحا ً:

  درجة  الحراره /21مئويه

  نسبة الرطوبه / 52%

  سرعة الرياح / 6 كم / ساعه

  اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

  الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكوووره اختي شمعه محرووقه على هذا الجهد
اتمنى لك التوفيق
شكل المراسلين اليوم مشغولين 
الله يساعدكم ياارب

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطييك العاافية { غاليتي شمووع ..*

*ع النشرة ..*

*تسلـمـ يمنااك ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

منوور خيي

من طول الغيبات ..

لاخلا ولاعدم من هالطله ياارب





> شكل المراسلين اليوم مشغولين



بالفعل غريب غيابهم أبو طارق وملووك 

 ياارب يكونوا بخير وسلامه هذا أهم شي 

موفق نبرااس

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويوفقك لكل خير

لاعدمت اطلالتك المتميزه 

ومتابعتك الغاليه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فريق نشرتنا غايبين اليوم 

وهذا على غير المعتاد .. نسأل الله انهم يكونوا بخير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استوقفوا سيارتهن واشتبكوا معهن :
 "امن" الخبر يبحث عن شباب  تحرشوا بـ(3)فتيات بالقرب من مجمع تجاري 



 


تجري الجهات الامنية بمحافظة الخبر بحثها حيال مجموعة من الشباب قاموا بالتهجم  والتحرش على ثلاث فتيات أثناء مرور سيارتهم بالقرب من السيارة التي تقل الفتيات  التي يقودها سائق من جنسية عربية مساء أمس الأول , حيث أدى هذا التهجم إلى إيقاف  سيارة الفتيات والاشتباك معهن والتحرش بهن أمام أحد المجمعات الكبرى بالخبر وسط  تجمهر غفير من الحاضرين الأمر الذي أدى إلى حضور الشرطة فورا بعد عدة بلاغات تلقتها  , وذكرت أحدى الفتيات في موقع الحادثة أنهن تفاجأن بمرور سيارة هؤلاء الشباب بجانب  سيارتهن ومحاولة التحرش بهن من خلال إيقاف سيارتهن والاشتباك معهن بعدها أمام مرأى  الجميع " وأضافت " سجلنا الرقم الخاص بالسيارة التي يستقلها هؤلاء الشباب وتم  تسليمه لدوريات الأمن وننتظر هنا تحضير هؤلاء الشباب ومعاقبتهم " ، عقب ذلك توجهن  الثلاث فتيات بعدها برفقة إحدى دوريات الشرطة إلى أقرب مركز شرطة لتسجيل بلاغ رسمي  ضد الشباب .
فيما تجري الجهات الأمنية تحرياتها والبحث جاري عن الشباب

 :something: الله يستر بس مايكونوا البنات من القطيف
ترى بنات القطيف لازقين في اسواق الخبر وكأن مافي غيرها أو احسن منها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كان ذلك في الخبر ..

أما في الطائف :

البحث الجنائي يفض تجمعا لشبان حول 6 اندونيسيات في الطائف



 فضت فرقة من البحث الجنائي بشرطة محافظة الطائف، تجمعا لشبان حول ست اندونيسيات  تواجدن في أحد أحياء الحوية. فيما أبلغت إحداهن الجهات الأمنية التي حضرت الموقع،  وقامت بتفريق الشبان. 

وأفدن أن مهربا للعمالة الوافدة قام بنقلهِن من  الرياض إلى الطائف بحثاً عن العمل وأنزلهُن في شارع داخلي في الحوية وفر هارباً.  

وقامت فرقة البحث الجنائي بإبلاغ مركز شرطة الحوية لاستلامهِن ورفض بحجة  اختصاص الجوازات بذلك، وتواصلت المحاولات حتى أن تدخل مدير البحث الجنائي وتم  تسليمهُن لمركز شرطة الحوية للتأكد من وضعهُن الجنائي والتحقيق معهُن وعدم ضلوعهُن  في قضايا أو هروبهُن من كفلائهِن وادعائهِن بان مهرباً كان قد تركهم  بالموقع.

وسيتم فور انتهاء التحقيقات إحالتهُن للترحيل بالجوازات لإنهاء  إجراءات مغادرتهُن البلاد بعد تسجيل وتوثيق بصماتهن.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طلبت منه المال فأعطاها .. فانتظرته بالخارج وطلبت منه  الزواج  :weird: 


 


في واقعة قد لا تبدو غريبة ولكنها تحتاج للتأمل بعد الشيء فوجئ شاب كان يتسوق في  احد المجمعات الكبيرة بمدينة الرياض بإحدى النساء وهي تطلب منه الزواج.
ويقول  الشاب انه عندما دخل إحدى المحلات وجد امرأة متبرجة تخبره أنها بحاجه لبعض المال  لعلاج والدها المريض فقام بإعطائها ما طلبت فذهبت عنه وعندما خرج وجدها تنتظره  وسألته من أين هو وهل هو متزوج أم لا فأخبرها انه أعزب وينتظر الزواج من إحدى  الأقارب وبعد حديث طويل طلبت منه الزواج وأخبرته أنها قد أعجبت به منذ أن رأته  وقالت أنها ليست بحاجة إلى المال الذي طلبته منه وأنها ليست متسوله وإنما كان الهدف  هو التحدث معه وأنها تتمنى أن تصبح شريكة حياته.

قلة حيا  :evil: والله مزودينها هالبنات  
هاا لاتفتكروا بس بالرياض هالشي يحصل ترى هنا نسمع ونشوف أعظم
رغم اني لما اشوف عقلي يرفض الاستيعاب بصراحه ماقدر اصدق هالبلاوي تحصل بمجتمعنا المحافظ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عقـوبات رادعة لموزعي البروشورات على المنازل

نبهت الغرفة التجارية الصناعية بالرياض منتسبيها بعدم توزيع بروشورات دعائية على  المنازل لعدم نظاميتها، وأن تلتزم بالإعلان بالطرق النظامية المتبعة مثل البريد  ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة، أو عبر إصدار النشرات الخاصة بالمحلات المرخصة وتوزع  داخلها. كما دعت غرفة الرياض مشتركيها وخاصة جهات التعليم والتدريب الأهلية للتعاون  مع الجهات المختصة ضد ظاهرة الإعلان عن مدرسي الدروس الخصوصية بواسطة الملصقات  الدعائية والترويجية التي يتم لصقها على جدران المنازل أو المحلات التجارية أو  أجهزة الصراف الآلي. حيث تلقت غرفة الرياض برقية خطية من أمانة مجلس المنطقة بإمارة  منطقة الرياض برقم 2515 وتاريخ 2/3/1431هـ (الموافق 16/2/2010م)، جاء فيه تأكيد  المجلس على أهمية وضرورة تطبيق منع توزيع البروشورات الدعائية على المنازل، و التي  سبق وأن صدرت من قبل إمارة منطقة الرياض وتعميمها على الجهات الأمنية.

ولفت  المجلس في برقيته إلى أنه يرى تطبيق العقوبات الرادعة بحق المخالفين، وذلك لما لوحظ  من عدم التزام بعض المؤسسات الإعلامية والشركات والمؤسسات والمحلات التجارية  والمطاعم بذلك.

زيين يسوو فيهم  :wut: أذونا بصراحه بعد ياريت لويكتفوا برمي اعلاناتهم أسفل البوابات
الا ماتطلع من بيتك الا والباب ملصق بالاعلانات

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنطلاق رالي الدمام بتاريخ 5/5 القادم



ينتظر عشاق رياضة السيارات وأهالي المنطقة الشرقية ودول الخليج العربي انطلاقة رالي  الشرقية في موقع " الزبنة السياحي " بالقرب من شاطئ نصف القمر ضمن بطولة الشرق  الأوسط الدولية خلال الفترة من 5 إلى 22 جمادى الأولى القادم الموافق 19 أبريل إلى  6 مايو القادم الذي ينظمه مجلس التنمية السياحية ممثلا برئيس المجلس صاحب السمو  الأمير عبد العزيز بن فهد بن عبد الله والاتحاد العربي السعودي لرياضة السيارات  والدراجات النارية برئاسة المهندس مشعل السديري وبإشراف الاتحاد الدولي للسيارات  "فيا ".
وكانت المنطقة الشرقية قد استضافت النسخة التجريبية من الرالي في عام  2008 وسط متابعة كبيرة من الجمهور بمشاركة 22 فريقا محليا وخليجيا ودوليا خاضوا  المنافسة في 12 مرحلة تحت إشراف الاتحاد الدولي للسيارات "فيا" في المملكة في خطوة  من شأنها دفع رياضة السيارات إلى آفاق لم تشهدها من قبل، وزيادة عدد الأنشطة  والسباقات على أرض المملكة.
وشمل الرالي على فعاليات مصاحبة سجلت نجاحا وحضورا  جماهيريا مميزا تمثلت بالحرف الشعبية ومسابقات رياضية وعرضات لفرقة الفنون الشعبية  واستعراض السيارات والدراجات الناريه ومعرض السيارات الكلاسيكية والمعدلة ومعرض  السلامة المرورية لارامكو السعودية ومسيرة السيارات الرياضية والدراجات النارية  احتضنها مركز اوتوموتو للسيارات وشاليهات النخيل .
الجدير بالذكر أن لم يسبق  للمملكة أن استضافت إحدى جولات بطولة الراليات في السابق، حيث خضع الحدث لمتابعة  الاتحاد الدولي للسيارات "فيا"، ويأتي بعد النجاح الذي حققه رالي حائل الذي كان  باكورة جولات كأس العالم " للباخا " كما عمد المشرفون على رالي الشرقية على توزيع  المراحل الخاصة بالسرعة حول المقر العام للرالي الذي يقع في مدينة الملك فهد  الساحلية, وصممت المراحل الخاصة للسرعة بقطر 35 كيلومتراً عن المقر العام وهي تقام  على مسارات رملية ناعمة ومدمجة , كما أوجدت اللجنة المنظمة مسارات متنوعة  للرالي.
واستطاع الرالي جذب العديد من الشخصيات البارزة والمهتمه في رياضة  السيارات وصناعتها في المجتمع السعودي والخليجي والدولي .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أجسام غريبة في المشروبات الغازية بوادي الدواسر تدفع  مواطناً للجوء لفرع التجارة


 


لجأ مواطن إلى فرع وزارة التجارة والصناعة في محافظة وادي الدواسر لتقديم شكوى ضد  أحدى الشركات الوطنية المصنعة للمشروبات الغازية بعد أن عثر وسط إحدى القنينات التي  اشتراها من مركز للتموينات الغذائية وسط المحافظة على جسم غريب ُيعتقد بأنه حشرة  على وشك التحلل.
مدير فرع الوزارة الأستاذ راشد الزهيان أكد  هذه  الحادثة وأوضح انه تم إرسال العينة صباح اليوم الأحد إلى هيئة الغذاء والدواء  لمعرفة هذا الجسم أو هذه المادة ومن ثم اتخاذ الإجراءات النظامية بهذا الشأن 



أووووف والله لوعة كبد  :lll._.: كل يوم وشايفين بلوى في مشروب
مالينا الا العصير لفرش من البيت مضمون

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خمسة طلاب سعوديين مبتعثيين أوقفوا بتهمة التزوير والتلاعب في امتحانات مؤهلة  للدراسة



أعلنت السفارة السعودية في واشنطن ان خمسة طلاب سعوديين أوقفوا بتهمة التزوير  والتلاعب في امتحانات مؤهلة للدراسة في لوس انجليس تم إطلاق سراحهم بكفالة والعمل  جار مع الجهات الأميركية المختصة للإفراج عن الطالب السادس خلال الأيام القادمة،  وذكرت السفارة في بيانها الذي أصدرته أنها على تنسيق مع القنصلية في لوس انجليس  والملحقية الثقافية وتتابع الموضوع مع تعيين محامين للدفاع عن الطلبة ودفع الكفالات  المطلوبة، وأضافت السفارة بأنها تفاهمت مع الملحقية الثقافية لانتداب موفد إلى لوس  انجليس لمتابعة الموضوع مع المحامين والقنصلية.
يأتي ذلك بعد أن سقط مزور أميركي  يدعى ايمون دانيال هيكينز في يد الشرطة إثر فقدانه محفظته وبها وثائق وبطاقات تحمل  عدة أسماء عربية ولكنها جميعها بصورة واحدة, وهو الأمر الذي دعاهم لاعتقاله وتفتيش  منزله وحاسوبه الشخصي حيث عثر على عشرات الأسماء التي قدم لها التسهيلات من خلال  إجراء الاختبارات بدلاً عنهم.
وتشمل قوائم الطلاب جنسيات مختلفة غالبيتهم من  الخليج العربي إضافة للبنان وتركيا. واعتقلت السلطات الاميركية نحو 120 مبتعثاً  خليجياً (جميعهم من الذكور) ولكنها برأت غالبيتهم ليتناقص عدد المتهمين رسمياً, إلا  أن هيكينز يواجه تهمة قد تصل به للسجن 5 سنوات في حال إدانته بالعمل في هذا النشاط  منذ 7 سنوات.
وكان بعض المعتقلين أدلوا باعترافات تؤكد تعاونهم مع هيكينز ولكن  وفق دروس خصوصية, ونفوا أن يكون قد دخل هو أو أحد مساعديه قاعات الامتحان بدلاً  عنهم, حيث أن هيكينز بحسب تسريبات صحفية يدير شبكة من المتعاونين معه, منهم من يحمل  ملامح شرق أوسطية, ويتقاضى مقابل الخدمة مايصل إلى 1500 دولار أميركي, فيما قال  محققون إنهم يعتقدون بأنه بدء بتزوير رخص القيادة ثم تطور إلى أن بدء بتزوير بطاقات  الطلاب والدخول بدلاً عنهم لمساعدتهم في البقاء بتأشيرة طالب بعد اجتياز الاختبار  بنجاح.
ويعتقد المحققون أن هيكينز البالغ من العمر 46 سنة جمع ثروة طائلة تقدر  بمئات الآلاف في حال ثبت أنه كان يعمل منذ العام 2002, وهو أمر فتح المجال واسعاً  أمام المحققين حول ثغرة في الإجراءات الأمنية.
وقال المسؤول في وكالة الهجرة  الأميركية ديبرا باركر في تصريح صحفي "لقد شهدنا مخططات تزوير التأشيرات من قبل  ولكن لم نر أي شيء تماما مثل هذا" وأضاف باركر حول ما إذا كان الأمر قد يتعلق  بالإرهاب ان ليس هناك أي دليل في هذا الوقت يشير إلى أن أي من الطلبة لديهم أي  علاقة له بالإرهاب, ولكنه من السابق لأوانه إجراء أية افتراضات أو استخلاص أي  نتائج."

----------


## شمعه تحترق

منذ يوم الجمعة ..تأخر رحلة الرياض –الباحة والركاب يؤكدون  :حالتنا يرثى لها والخدمات سيئة





اضطر ركاب الرحلة رقم ( 1072) المتوجهة من الباحة إلى الرياض إلى افتراش أرصفة مطار  الباحة والصالة الداخلية للمطار بعد تأخر رحلتهم لأكثر من 48 ساعة والمفترض إقلاعها  عصر الجمعة الماضي الساعة الرابعة وأربعين دقيقة عصرا.وتابعوا يبدوا أن الخطوط  السعودية نسيتنا.عدد من الركاب  أكدوا أن الخدمات التي تقدم لهم سيئة و حالتهم  يرثى لها حيث أنهم من الموعد المخصص لإقلاع الطائرة يوم الجمعة الماضي ظلوا يتنقلون من  منازلهم إلى المطار حتى صباح اليوم الأحد على الرغم أن من بين المسافرين مرضى  ومسنين ومن لديهم أعمال ومواعيد هامة ومنهم من قدم من مسافة تزيد عن 80 .
أحد المسئولين المباشرين في مطار الباحة وهو الأستاذ  خالد البقمي أشار إلى انه تم التنسيق  مع فندق قصر الباحة لاستضافة الركاب مؤكدا انه من حق الركاب التذمر طالما أن الرحلة  تأخرت لمدة أكثر من 48 ساعة.
الجدير بالذكر بأنها ليست المرة الأولى التي تتأخر  طائرات السعودية عن مطار الباحة وليست المرة الأولى الذي يبدي ركابها التذمر من  خدماتها التي لا تتواءم مع حجم أسطولها.

----------


## MOONY

شمووعه تسلمين حبيبتي عالنشره الأخباريه
وإن شاء الله الوالد أبو طارق والعزيزه ملوكه يكونو بخير
وكل تأخيره فيها أخبار وفيره
تحياتي لكم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

موووني ..

 يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

 منووره يا الغاليه وووينك عنا  





> وإن شاء الله الوالد أبو طارق والعزيزه ملوكه يكونو بخير



إن شالله ياارب يسمع منك   :huh:  ويكونوا بخير وسلامه 

ملووك إن شاءالله بعد شويات رح اتصل فيها واتطمن عليها 

بس باباتي  :huh:  كيف نتطمن عليه.





> كل تأخيره فيها أخبار وفيره



يااعمري عجبتني الجمله .. كل تأخيره فيها أخبار وفيره  :lol: 

تسلمي حبيبتي وتسلم وتدوم لنا هالطله ياارب

----------


## ملكة سبأ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 ملكة احضرت 

ويسلم لي من سأل عني 

شمعة ـ موني .
تسلمون من كل شر

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كاتبة بريطانية: الكعبة المشرفة لا يمكن استنساخها
 


اعتبرت الكاتبة البريطانية اريازات بوت أنه لا يمكن استنساخ الكعبة المشرفة، ورغم ذلك فإنه لا جدوى من التظاهر بأن مكة المكرمة والمسجد الحرام هما مثلما كانا في عهد الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث خضعت الأماكن المقدسة الإسلامية لتحولات كبيرة في السنوات العشرين الماضية استجابة للارتفاع المستمر في السياحة الدينية. 


وفي مقال تحت عنوان "لا يمكن استنساخ الكعبة" بصحيفة " الجارديان " البريطانية"، تناولت الكاتبة والمراسلة الدينية للصحيفة اريازات بوت الجدل الذي أثير حول الكعبة المشرفة في الآونة الأخيرة، من خلال قضيتين ظهرتا على السطح في الفترة الأخيرة، القضية الأولى تمثلت في دعوة الكاتب المصري سيد القمني إلى جعل جبل سيناء وجهة للسياحة الدينية لأتباع الديانات السماوية، والثانية تتعلق بدعوة شيخ سعودي إلى بناء مزيد من الطوابق في المسجد الحرام تكون للنساء فقط لمنع اختلاطهن بالرجال أثناء الطواف وأداء الصلوات.


وقد دافعت الكاتبة عن دعوة القمني، وقالت إنها كانت حسنة النية، وإنه تحدث عن عدد من النقاط الإيجابية منها أن هناك الكثير من الفقراء الذين لا يستطيعون تحمل تكاليف الحج إلى الأماكن المقدسة سواء في الإسلام والمسيحية أو اليهودية، وكذلك أنها تقدم مصدر دخل للبدو، ورغم ذلك رأت الكاتبة أن استخدامه لفظ الكعبة كان له تأثير سيئ للغاية، حيث لا يمكن نسخ الكعبة المشرفة.


وتقول الكاتبة: إن سيد القمني هو الشخصية المناقضة تماماً لأستاذ الفقه الإسلامي في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية يوسف الأحمد الذي دعا إلى الفصل بين الجنسين في المسجد الحرام، وانتقدت الكاتبة الدعوة إلى إنشاء طوابق مخصصة للنساء في المسجد الحرام، وقالت إنها غير عملية ومكلفة، وتعتقد أنها ربما تؤدي إلى إغلاق المسجد الحرام لعدة أشهر بل سنوات، مما سيؤثر بالتأكيد على الحج والعمرة، كما أنها من الممكن أن تقضي على الحج من خلال ابتعاد النساء اللاتي يرغبن في الطواف حول الكعبة.


وخلصت الكاتبة في النهاية إلى القول إن الأماكن المقدسة الإسلامية قد خضعت لتحولات كبيرة في السنوات العشرين الماضية استجابة للارتفاع المستمر في السياحة الدينية في الوقت الذي كان البعض يرى أنها يجب أن تظل بعيدة عن التجديدات، غير أنه لا جدوى من التظاهر بأن مكة المكرمة والمسجد الحرام هما مثلما كانا في عهد الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

تاة تقتل والدتها وشقيقها بمركز صمخ 


​ أقدمت فتاة تبلغ من العمر ١٨ عاماً على قتل والدتها التي تبلغ من العمر ٦١ عاماً وشقيقها البالغ من العمر ٢٣ عاماً بإطلاقها النار عليهما من سلاح ناري "مسدس". 

وكشفت شرطة منطقة عسير في بيان صحفي اليوم عن منفذة الجريمة البشعة التي شهدها مركز صمخ بمحافظة بيشة حوالي الساعة التاسعة والنصف من مساء يوم الجمعة الماضي.


وتمكنت شرطة صمخ بمحافظة بيشة من القبض على الجانية ووجه سعادة مدير شرطة منطقة عسير اللواء عبيد بن عباد الخماش إلى التحقيق في القضية من جميع جوانبها.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أمير المدينة المنورة يأمر بالتحقيق العاجل في وفاة غدير ونمر


أمر أمير منطقة المدينة المنورة الأمير عبدالعزيز بن ماجد بن عبدالعزيز بتشكيل لجنة عاجلة من الإمارة والشئون الصحية للتحقيق في حالة وفاة الطفلة المقيمة  غدير  صبحي أبو حلاوة البالغة من العمر 11 عاماً والتي أُدخلت المستشفى يوم الجمعة 03/04/1431هـ إثر ألام في المعدة توفت بعدها .

كما أمر في التحقيق في ملابسات وفاة الطفل نمر بن حاتم الرويثي سعودي الجنسية والبالغ من العمر 3 أعوام والذي توفي أيضاً ، نتيجة تعرضه لحروق .

وتضمن الأمر إجراء اللازم حيال كشف ملابسات الوفاة ومعرفة أسبابها ورفع التحقيق لسموه .

يأتي ذلك إنطلاقاً من حرص سموه على صحة المواطن والمقيم على حدٍ سواء والحرص على تقديم كافة الخدمات بشكل عام والصحية بشكل خاص على الوجه الأكمل.

----------


## ايات الروح

شمعه تحترق
 :rose: 
ملكة سبأ
 :rose: 
تسلموعلى الأخبار 
الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

هلا وغلا حبيبتي وعسى دووم حاضره ولا نفقدك





> كاتبة بريطانية: الكعبة المشرفة لا يمكن استنساخها



أوافق الكاتبه الرأي في هالجمله فقط

اما باقي ماجاء في مقالتها فهو يعكس رؤيتها ومستوى ثقافتها الدينيه ونوع أو نهج  ديانتها .





> فتاة تقتل والدتها وشقيقها بمركز صمخ



 :weird:  وصل القتل والاسلحه للبنات بعد لا ومين امها واخوها وبكرا تلاقيهم يقولوا عندها اضطرابات عصبيه

وتتلقى علاج عن طبيب نفسي .





> أمير المدينة المنورة يأمر بالتحقيق العاجل في وفاة غدير ونمر



شو يعني  :weird:  ماتو في ظروف غامضه ؟
اتذكر شفت الخبر بس ما اعرته اهتمام فماعندي خلفيه عنه .

يعطيك العافيه ياقلبي عالجهد

ولا خلا ولاعدم ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

آيااات ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي ويعافيك ياارب

تسلمي و تدوم لنا هالطله 

مووفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مضى اليوم ولم يحضر الاب الغالي ابو طارق

كان واضح جدا غيابه وكم افتقدناك باباتي

نسأل الله ان تكون بخير

----------

